# Can anyone list their symptoms they are having with the Thyroid



## anxietysoldier (Apr 2, 2014)

I am currently on my 2nd week of Nature Throid 1 grain, when on Klonopin for just a few weeks low dose 1 mg, only taken maybe every other night for sleep used on 15 pills...stop a couple days ago dont want to become addicted. I have never had depression in my life, just anxiety through the years, but the depression I feel now is crippling me. So I started wellbutrin sr 100 mg twice a day...been four days on that.

Had my hormones check saliva...all good...showed good adrenal function. Low vitamin D, b12 and folic acid, low copper, moderate low zinc

Had tested done and I am Hypothyroid

I am working with a great functional medical doctor now, hated my old doctor

Here is a list of symptoms that I have been having over the last few months....


Anxiety
Bleeding Gums
Dandruff
feet going numb when running
constipation
restless legs
white spots on finger nails
sensitivity to bright light
brain fog (haze)
memory problems
cold hands and feet
body temp up and downs
social anxiety
crawling skin
tingling lips
sensitive to chemical smells
head aches
depression
dark circles under eyes
coordination off bumping into things
dry mouth
thirsty
hard to goto sleep, wake up often 
Decreased sex drive
Frequent sighing
sore muscles when I use them
did have some neck pain and stiffness for awhile but that went away
dark patches under arm pits


----------



## Zoee (Apr 6, 2014)

I get most of the symptoms that you have listed above but i also get to the following.

1. My periods are affected

2. Even with beater-blockers my heart still races

3. increased sex drive

4. Shakes in my body not just my hands

5. Sometimes feel very faint

6. My moods swings are very bad

7. Loss appetite

8. Always tired

9. Hot flushes

10. Memory loss (sometimes)

11. Double vision

12. Sometimes i cant stand the heat

13. Sound werid (get head ache feeling in my throat where my thyroid is)

14. I sometimes get confused

15. Always need a drink (juice)

16. Sometimes cant concentrate

17. Most days for me a never good as i get a lot of side effects from the thyroid.


----------



## anxietysoldier (Apr 2, 2014)

Zoee,
Is this with thyroid meds, and treated correctly?


----------



## KevinG (Apr 6, 2014)

Hello, I'm new to this forum. I've been having undefined health issues for a number of years now. It started around Oct 2010 when I developed some Kidney Stones. The symptoms have come and gone but have become more prevalent. I just got my blood panel back and it shows a spike in Calcium which would indicate an issue with my Thyroid (I assume). My general symptoms to varying degrees are:

-Fatigue (comes and goes)

-Headaches (persistent)

-Feeling 'crappy'

-Heart Palpitations (occasional)

-itchiness (occasional)

-insomnia

-Anxiety (occasional)

-Weight Loss

-Loss of concentration (occasional)

All my other blood work came in looking good. Curious what this may eliminate from a list of possible Thyroid ailments. When I had blood work done last year, there was a spike in Calcium (10.2) but all the others were within the norms.

I'm following up with a visit to my Primary Physician. We'll see where it goes from there. Any insights or advice would be most appreciated.

KevinG


----------



## anxietysoldier (Apr 2, 2014)

What was you labs results and ranges on thyroid tests?


----------



## KevinG (Apr 6, 2014)

I've only had a blood panel so far. My PP indicated that he's going to refer me to an Endo Doc for more analysis. I'll post what those directives and results are.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBG (thyroxine binding globulin) up, hypo............down, hyper
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003374.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Oh, my gosh! Most of the symptoms that I personally had w/Graves'/hyper prior to diagnosis. Sooooooooooooooooo; welcome to the board and I urge you to get the tests above.

And it would be a good idea to get a scan of some sort; preferably RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) or if not, an ultra-sound of the thyroid.

When you have time; please list the blood work you already with the results and the ranges. We need the ranges as different labs use different ranges!


----------



## tlindsey48 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ditto on the above. I even told my doctor I'm tired of feeling like shit!


----------



## anxietysoldier (Apr 2, 2014)

Thyroid Test
TSH 4.89 (0.45 - 3.98)
FT4 0.91 (0.88 - 1.70)
T3 0.83 (80 - 2.00)
Thyroid Antibody 60.7 (0.0 -33.9)
Thymoglobulin Antibody 176 (0 - 114)
Vitamin Deficiency
B12 (methylmalonic acid Serum) 0.11 (0.00 - 0.40)
Folic Acid 8.7 (4.0 - 12.0)
Vitamin D 36 (30 - 80)
Copper 866 (753 - 1920) ppb
Toxic Elements Blood Test
Aluminum 58 ppb
Arsenic 5.5 ppb
Cadmium 0.63 ppb
Lead 41 ppb
Mercury 1.8 ppb
Food Intolerances
Canola oil, romaine lettuce, cucumber, eggplant, green pea, hops, lamb, licorice, mung bean, sage turkey
Hormone Check
Estrone (E1) 9.2 <= 0.0 pmol/L
Estradiol (E2) 3.5 (3.1 - 7.4 pmol/L
Estriol (E3) 120 <= 0 pmol/L
Progesterone 313 (141 -529) pmol/L
Testosterone 676 (110-513) pmol/L
P/E2 Ratio 89 <= 0 Ratio
DHEA 7am - 9am 242 (71-640) pg/ml
DHEA Cortiol Ratio/10,000 475 (115-1,188)
Cortisol 7am-9am 0.51 (0.27-1.118) mcg/dl
Cortisol 11am-1pm 0.09 (0.10-0.41) mcg/dl
Cortisol 3pm-5pm 0.17 (0.05-0.27) mcg.dl
Cortisol 10pm-12am 0.05 (0.03-014) mcg/dl
Melatonin 7am-9pm 25.12 <=10.50 pg/ml
Melatonin 3pm-5pm 32.02 <=0.88 pgml
Melatonin 2:30am-3:30am >50.00 (2.53-30.67 pg/ml


----------



## anxietysoldier (Apr 2, 2014)

Thyroid Test
TSH 4.89 (0.45 - 3.98)
FT4 0.91 (0.88 - 1.70)
T3 0.83 (80 - 2.00)
Thyroid Antibody 60.7 (0.0 -33.9)
Thymoglobulin Antibody 176 (0 - 114)
Vitamin Deficiency
B12 (methylmalonic acid Serum) 0.11 (0.00 - 0.40)
Folic Acid 8.7 (4.0 - 12.0)
Vitamin D 36 (30 - 80)
Copper 866 (753 - 1920) ppb
Toxic Elements Blood Test
Aluminum 58 ppb
Arsenic 5.5 ppb
Cadmium 0.63 ppb
Lead 41 ppb
Mercury 1.8 ppb
Food Intolerances
Canola oil, romaine lettuce, cucumber, eggplant, green pea, hops, lamb, licorice, mung bean, sage turkey
Hormone Check
Estrone (E1) 9.2 <= 0.0 pmol/L
Estradiol (E2) 3.5 (3.1 - 7.4 pmol/L
Estriol (E3) 120 <= 0 pmol/L
Progesterone 313 (141 -529) pmol/L
Testosterone 676 (110-513) pmol/L
P/E2 Ratio 89 <= 0 Ratio
DHEA 7am - 9am 242 (71-640) pg/ml
DHEA Cortiol Ratio/10,000 475 (115-1,188)
Cortisol 7am-9am 0.51 (0.27-1.118) mcg/dl
Cortisol 11am-1pm 0.09 (0.10-0.41) mcg/dl
Cortisol 3pm-5pm 0.17 (0.05-0.27) mcg.dl
Cortisol 10pm-12am 0.05 (0.03-014) mcg/dl
Melatonin 7am-9pm 25.12 <=10.50 pg/ml
Melatonin 3pm-5pm 32.02 <=0.88 pgml
Melatonin 2:30am-3:30am >50.00 (2.53-30.67 pg/ml


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Well...........................your thyroid tests and the antibodies do indicate hypothyroid of an autoimmune nature. Do make arrangements for an ultra-sound if you have not done so.

The other hormones leave me unable to comment due to lack of knowledge in that area.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

*KevinG, *you might ask your doctor to test your parathyroid levels (PTH). If those are off, that can cause high calcium and kidney stones like you described.


----------

